# Cannot paste image or insert Clip art in Outlook 2003



## avr (Aug 30, 2008)

I can't insert any clip art into my email, neither can I paste after print screen. It does show a blank white box, but I don't see the image. I have searched everywhere for a fix, i also have reinstalled Office, but it still doesn't work. I have it set to HTML, and Word as the editor. :sigh: Please help me, I gotta fix this for my boss. Thank you so much!


----------



## avr (Aug 30, 2008)

avr said:


> I can't insert any clip art into my email, neither can I paste after print screen. It does show a blank white box, but I don't see the image. I have searched everywhere for a fix, i also have reinstalled Office, but it still doesn't work. I have it set to HTML, and Word as the editor. :sigh: Please help me, I gotta fix this for my boss. Thank you so much!


I forgot to say that when the recipient received my email though, they see the image within the message body. It is only I who can't see the image.


----------



## Secplus (Sep 15, 2008)

I have exactly the same issue and cannot resolve it. I have noticed that pasting images works if I launch Outlook in safe mode. I've uninstalled all outlook add-ins and re-installed office but this has made no difference. 

If I send an email with the problem to myself the image appears but disappears if I edit the mail for forwarding. Weird...


----------



## carlosmojo (Sep 28, 2008)

I am having the same exact problem. I noticed these posts are recent. Were you able to paste images in the past? I was and this problem just started happening to me in I think the last 2-3 months. I tried having someone in my IT dept fix it and they couldn't figure it out either. Hope someone else can help.


----------



## Cougarman (Sep 22, 2008)

I have Office 03, SP2. Are we talking about the same thing?

New email; with cursor in the body area, click Insert menu,
Picture >
Clip Art.
This opens the clipart tool as a window pane on the right.
With nothing in the Search For field, I click Go.
I get 2 columns of thumbnails with LOTS of them to scroll down through.
I just click on one of them, and it's pasted in the body - which I can fully see.

Is this what yours is doing, or not? What's it doing?

Discuss.


----------



## cmh957 (Nov 18, 2009)

I am having the same problem. Can anyone help please


----------

